# New V10TDI's -- Where To Get 'Em



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area*

_*FROM A MODERATOR:*_*
The trend has started, so in an effort to help those in this forum, I've merged all of the threads that pertain to "we got our V10TDI" into one place.
If you are posting a V10TDI location... start with the city and state and BOLD the location.
Thanks!!*

*Cedarburg, Wisconsin*
Just chiming in here to let anyone who is interested know that we've just received two 2007 Touareg TDIs last night. One is Black with Black Anthracite leather and the other is Offroad Gray with Kristal Gray leather. Send me an email if you want some details. 
James

_Modified by tallonjf at 4:01 PM 8-22-2006_



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 7:04 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallonjf* »_Just chiming in here to let anyone who is interested know that we've just received two Touareg TDIs last night. One is Black with Black Anthracite leather and the other is Offroad Gray with Kristal Gray leather. Send me an email if you want some details. 
James

Hi James,
Since there are both 2006 and 2007 V10 TDI models just being released it might be good to specify what year model you have.
Thanks


----------



## NewV10 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*

Which wheels did they come with?


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (NewV10)*

The Black/Black has the standard wheels with it. The Offroad Gray/Gray has the 19inch wheel option on it.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*

And the model year is . . . .


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (aircooled)*

Sorry, I went back and changed it in the original post. They are both 2007 model year vehicles.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_And the model year is . . . .









*He modified his original post - they are both 2007's.
So I guess we're not going to see any new style wheels on the V10's? However, we still don't know which style the "standard" is...Manhattan's?*


----------



## NewV10 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
*He modified his original post - they are both 2007's.
So I guess we're not going to see any new style wheels on the V10's? However, we still don't know which style the "standard" is...Manhattan's?*










Yeah, thats what i'm curious about...
Any chance of any coming with the Atlas wheels??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (NewV10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewV10* »_Yeah, thats what i'm curious about...
Any chance of any coming with the Atlas wheels??

Very doubtful. 20" would be an option if they were available here.


----------



## NewV10 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Very doubtful. 20" would be an option if they were available here. 


Really...
Last year i attended the chicago autoshow and they had a offroad grey v8 with the atlas wheels. There they told me the wheels would be available. Though since then i have not heard any info regarding including vw dealers...


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (NewV10)*

What were the wheels called on the Pikes Peak V10's? They were the same as we saw on the early promo V10's touring the US earlier this year.


----------



## NewV10 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallonjf* »_The Black/Black has the standard wheels with it. The Offroad Gray/Gray has the 19inch wheel option on it.


Thanks








Are the basicly loaded with all options?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (NewV10)*

The wheels don't show up in any US inventory list yet. There was someone who offered to get them for you from Germany. Why not just use him and buy them?


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (NewV10)*

I took some pictures of the wheels so that should be up shortly. And there will also be a few shots of the new roof rails. And a breakdown of options and price. Just give me a few minutes and it'll all be there.
James


----------



## NewV10 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The wheels don't show up in any US inventory list yet. There was someone who offered to get them for you from Germany. Why not just use him and buy them? 

I may, first i need to pick up a treg


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallonjf* »_I took some pictures of the wheels so that should be up shortly. And there will also be a few shots of the new roof rails. And a breakdown of options and price. Just give me a few minutes and it'll all be there.
James

*Cool!* Thanks James!
BTW - Is VW telling you that you can't release them until Sept. 1st or is Ultra Low Sulfur Fuel available in your area?


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (V10)*

Quick reply. I haven't heard a word about being forced to hold on to the vehicles for a while. So as far as I know....they are good to sell as soon as I get them set up.
James


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*

Sorry for the crap quality. Taken with my cellphone on short notice.
First shot of the roofrails.

Second shot of the roofrails.

The 19in Alloys

The 18in Alloys


_Modified by tallonjf at 9:03 PM 8-22-2006_

_Modified by tallonjf at 9:08 PM 8-22-2006_


_Modified by tallonjf at 9:09 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*

Quick notes. The two shots of the wheels are before they have been set up. There will be the regular VW symbols in the center of the wheels. They just aren't on yet.
Details on the vehicles are coming.
James


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*

First TDI:
Black with Anthracite Leather.
1D6 (Trailer Hitch) 
1Y1 (Rear Differential Lock) 
PCH (4-Zone Climatronic & Heated Rear Seats) 
W61 (Popular Equipment Package #1) 
(Package #1 includes Front comfort seats with Cricket leather seating surfaces, 12-way power driver and passenger front seats with 3-position memory for driver including memory mirrors, leather-covered sliding center armrest, front and rear audible park distance control, power rear liftgate)
MSRP $65,870.
Second TDI:
Offroad Gray with Kristal Gray Leather.
PVD (DVD-based Navigation system, rear view back up camera, 6-disk trunk mounted CD changer with upgraded stereo system with eight-channel amplifier, 11 speakers, and Aux audio input jack 
1D6 (Trailer Hitch) 
1Y1 (Rear Differential Lock) 
PCH (4-Zone Climatronic & Heated Rear Seats) 
P19 (19" Alloy Wheel Package) 
W62 (Popular Equipment Package #2) 
(Package #2 includes Package #1, plus Keyless access and keyless start/stop, memory for power passenger seat, electronically adjustable front seatbelts with memory, electronically controlled tilt and telescoping steering column with memory, heated and electronically foldable outside mirrors with memory and auto-dimming feature.)
MSRP $71,540.
James


_Modified by tallonjf at 11:58 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*

The 2nd one is loaded! Someone should jump on this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*NewV10 - Chicagoland is not that far from Milwaukee...ask James what type of deal he can give you.*


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*

Had a request for some shots of the keyless go that is now available on a Package #2. Here ya go.


----------



## NewV10 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_The 2nd one is loaded! Someone should jump on this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*NewV10 - Chicagoland is not that far from Milwaukee...ask James what type of deal he can give you.*









I know its a thought.
Though i wanted a silver/black








Plus i am somewhat skepitical of finding a dealer in my area to service it. Thats why i'd like to buy one from a dealer where i can get it serviced. As some dealers i have contacted refused to help me to even locate/order one.
But like i said if only one of then was silver/black LOL.

tallonjf- Thanks for posting the pics and information, it is very interesting and appreciated










_Modified by NewV10 at 3:58 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (NewV10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewV10* »_
I know its a thought.
Though i wanted a silver/black








Plus i am somewhat skepitical of finding a dealer in my area to service it. Thats why i'd like to buy one from a dealer where i can get it serviced. As some dealers i have contacted refused to help me to even locate one.
But like i said if only one of then was silver/black LOL.

And thanks for posting the pics and information, it is very interesting and appreciated









NewV10 - Our current 2004 V10 is Silver with Black interior...really anthracite (dark gray in my opionion, not black like the true black). My 2007 was deliberately ordered with the Crystal Grey which makes for a nice contrast with the dash and upper door panels. Anthracite is the most common interior color so at least look at a Crystal Gray if you can find one. The other issue is that depending on how many V10 were built with the 1Y1 - Rear Locking Diff you many not find every color combination prior to them being sold. However, there will be a bit less demand due to both the 2006's and 2007's flooding the market all at once.
James - Do you have any Silver Units comming your way? Thanks for the great posts and early pictures!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

Tallonjf - If you get yet another chance can you take a look at the rear mufflers and tell us if they are silver or painted black.
Last, for the fun of it hit the button on the right side back of the steering wheel and see if the Heated Steering Wheel Icon lights up on the center dash. No 07 model are suppose to have the heated steering wheel but just thought it would be worth the look ; - )
Thanks!!


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

Heading out to take some pics of the exhaust right now. And to check the heated steering wheel.
James


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (tallonjf)*

Here are some pics of the exhaust on the Offroad Gray TDI. They are the same for both vehicles. And I checked on the steering wheel button/heated wheel. The button on the left of the wheel still lights the cruise/multifunction areas. The button on the right didn't do anything (that I could notice). The trucks have yet to be PDI'd, (Predelivery Inspection) so I can't garuantee that it doesn't do anything.
You can see my reflection in the paint on the first pic. I look really evil with the distorted perspective and my sunglasses on. I'm not actually that evil looking in person (or so my mother tells me).





_Modified by tallonjf at 11:14 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (tallonjf)*

tallonjf, 
Can you confirm whether or not the loaded V10 has the nappa leather or is it the basic cricket? The nappa has a soft smooth texture versus the cricket's rough texture. Another thing can you confirm whether it has the tire pressure monitor system. You would find the option scrolling through the settings in the MFI? Thank you.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks yet again for such a rappid fire response with photos no less!
Your exactly the type of Sales Person who deserves business and earns it. Thanks for setting such a nice example!!


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (PFitto)*

Gotta run out and check the vehicle for the TPMS. I'll get that in a few minutes. As for the Nappa/Cricket leather. It is my understanding that Nappa leather is no longer available in 07. Both of my TDIs have Cricket and Nappa doesn't even show up as an orderable option for 07, regardless of engine or option package choice.
James


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

Thanks for the kind words V10. Much appreciated. We're not all slimy guys like the movies like to portray us as.








I checked on the TPMS. No longer available. Neither of mine have it and I'm pretty sure it was dropped after the first part of 06. Thats something I should know for sure....but here we are.....








James


_Modified by tallonjf at 11:51 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## NewV10 (Aug 16, 2006)

While we are on the topic, i thought all V10's were coming with dvd based NAV??


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (NewV10)*

Nope. It was part of the option packages you could order. Package #1 was compulsery. You had to order V10s with it. V8s as well actually. DVD based navigation was a standalone option package. Here's what it entails.
DVD-based Navigation system, rear view back up camera, 6-disk trunk mounted CD
changer with upgraded stereo system with eight-channel amplifier, 11 speakers, and Aux audio input jack
All that comes in the Nav package. Hope that helps.
James


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (tallonjf)*









Your photo begs the question; Are Americans too stupid to figure out how to use a button so that it has to be labeled?


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

"Your photo begs the question; Are Americans too stupid to figure out how to use a button so that it has to be labeled?"
I think clearly, the answer is....could be?








James


----------



## NewV10 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (tallonjf)*

James-
Interesting, thank you.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Your photo begs the question; Are Americans too stupid to figure out how to use a button so that it has to be labeled?

Perhaps. But ours goes to _eleven_!!! And the words are backlit at night. (I know, I know, one more button to peel...)


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (tallonjf)*

Thank you for confirming the deleting of the TPMS and the leather issue, tallonjf. Very much appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (PFitto)*

Now to get you some buyers for these two V10s!


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (PFitto)*

PFitto:
I'm working on it. Spread the word.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (tallonjf)*

Have they moved some climate control buttons around too? Notice that the Econ button is no longer on the large right side knob. Or is that difference between 2 and 4 zone climate control?


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (DicknNancy)*

Could be the difference between the 2/4 Zone. But don't quote me on that. I actually didn't get a chance to look that closely. 
James


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (tallonjf)*

Hey James,
We've been wondering for a bit if the 4 zone climate control still has the operational and adjustable B pillar vents. The 2 zone has gone to fixed vents.
Thanks!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

It should. The 2006 Race Touareg had four zone and did.


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

I'm out of the office for the rest of the night. When I get in tomorrow morning I will check it out and post my observations. 
James


----------



## Schekin (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Your photo begs the question; Are Americans too stupid to figure out how to use a button so that it has to be labeled?

OT: Why Americans Will Believe Almost Anything
http://www.rense.com/general12/believe.htm


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*New 07 V10TDI in San Diego*

When I was ordering my new treg, the sales person said they had an 07 V10TDI that was ordered and already sold. He said the owner is picking it up tommorrow.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New 07 V10TDI in San Diego (tbroadbent)*

Tomorrow, huh? i though Sept 1 or 2 was the release date? Oh well, as all diesel fuel in CA is already ULSD.


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: New 07 V10TDI in San Diego (tbroadbent)*

I thought the 07 wasn't 50 state legal? Wasn't that why everyone was trying to get the 06's in California?


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (NewV10)*

are you sure these are 2007's, I think I saw them on the truck when it stopped at our dealership and could have sworn they said 2006. I'm not sure how one can be sold, as far as I know there is no ULSD fuel available around here. How is a customer going to fill this thing up?? If the old fuel is put in there could be major problems. any chance we could get a picture of the window sticker..


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (RockinGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RockinGti* »_are you sure these are 2007's, I think I saw them on the truck when it stopped at our dealership and could have sworn they said 2006. I'm not sure how one can be sold, as far as I know there is no ULSD fuel available around here. How is a customer going to fill this thing up?? If the old fuel is put in there could be major problems. any chance we could get a picture of the window sticker..

I'm sure I read somewhere that, while harmless, when non-USLD fuel is run through the engine, a great deal of white smoke is generated. No damage done though.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

The option packages being listed near the beginning of this thread clearly indicate 2007 specification. For example, there was no keyless start/stop function for 2006 and if you read the list of other options this is the correct option list for 2007.
Having said the above, both 2006 and 2007 model TDI's are the same as far as using ULSD. They both require ULSD if you don't want to see gobs of white smoke burning the particulates out of the particulate filter frequently. As the previous poster above states the regular diesel fuel will not harm these vehicles but will create the white smoke issue from time to time, which most, if not expecting, would think there is a major problem.
In most areas across the US there will be some fuel stations already converting over to ULSD so the owners of these vehicles will learn to seek such. By Dec we should all know where our local ULSD suppliers are and they'll only be expanding in the months and years to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by V10 at 11:38 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (V10)*

how could the 07 truck meet the new emissions laws by using the old fuel? if it just had to do with the particulate filter what would we need to switch fuels for. I heard about the white smoke effect but I also thought I read that the old fuel just has too much sulfur in it and will cause problems. plus i believe it will be illegal to run a non-ulsd in the 2007 models because of emmisions. 


_Modified by RockinGti at 10:03 AM 8-23-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (RockinGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RockinGti* »_how could the 07 truck meet the new emissions laws by using the old fuel? if it just had to do with the particulate filter what would we need to switch fuels for. I heard about the white smoke effect but I also thought I read that the old fuel just has too much sulfur in it and will cause problems. plus i believe it will be illegal to run a non-ulsd in the 2007 models because of emmisions. 

_Modified by RockinGti at 10:03 AM 8-23-2006_

The 2006 and 2007 will use Ultra Low Sulfur Fuel at 15ppm or less and are specifically designed to do such with the particulate filter. However, since there are still many areas phasing in ULSD there will be a period of time where there may not be a gas station in the immediate area when you need to fuel. Putting in 500ppm diesel will not damage the engine since it is not effected. The particulate filter, however, gets much more particulate matter when using the higher sulfur fuel and thus has to burn it off more frequently, hence the white smoke. If you are caught filling up with regular diesel after ULSD is available and someone wishes to take action then I suppose the person driving the vehicle could be held accountable. Since there isn't a full transition yet to ULSD there will be some room for error for a couple months is my guess. However, CARB states may take more official action since they are very sensitive to these issues. Bottom line, ULSD is available in many areas you may need to look for it or call the large fuel vendors to determine where and when they will be in your immediate area.
Everything is relative, since the owners of the 2006 and 2007 V10's are suppose to use ULSD and if they decide to circumvent this they may over time put undue stress on the particulate filter which would cause it to clog at a faster rate than if using ULSD. The engine itself will not be damaged directly. Any owner who wants to see copious amounts of white smoke coming from their vehicle by deciding not to use ULSD when it is available will need some counseling








Here is a way to try and understand it better. This is a new release of new technology for this country. The US is retooling to manufacture ULSD and we will see it at pumps in many areas starting today. Over the next few months there will be even greater availability and finally by 2010 most diesel will be ULSD. The short term will be a mixed bag of diesel and if you get a tank or two of 500ppm you don't need to worry that your damaging your engine.


_Modified by V10 at 9:14 AM 8-23-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

According to the sign on a local diesel pump I recently used, it is illegal (federal law) to use 500ppm diesel in 2007 model vehicles. 15ppm diesel isn't available around here that I have seen either.


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re:*

In response to an earlier question regarding the 2/4 zone rear vent set up. Here is a pic. Hopefully that clears things up. 
James


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (tallonjf)*

I should state that if anyone wants any other pictures or information please do not hesitate to ask. I'm more than willing to help out however I can. Thanks much.
James


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: New 07 V10TDI in San Diego (Archimedes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archimedes* »_I thought the 07 wasn't 50 state legal? Wasn't that why everyone was trying to get the 06's in California?

From what I heard - and again, this has not been officially confirmed by VW - VW got a deal with the state of CA to get a few of the 07' V10 TDI in under the strict limitation that there won't be any 08'. So the next you will see after that are '09 eventually, but has to be renegotiated.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New 07 V10TDI in San Diego (wkaml)*

AFAIK, the 2006 is the only 50 legal model, with 2007 reverting back to a 45 state. I've never heard of any deal the let any 07's in. TREGinginCO is on the road, but I'll be sure the ask him about it when he is back. He is the one in the know on this.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I believe that this V10 is actually an 06, but I am not sure since the sales guy said 07, but I believe he may have been mistaken. I believe this unit is an 06 that has been sitting in the port here for awhile.


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: New 07 V10TDI in San Diego (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_AFAIK, the 2006 is the only 50 legal model, with 2007 reverting back to a 45 state. I've never heard of any deal the let any 07's in. TREGinginCO is on the road, but I'll be sure the ask him about it when he is back. He is the one in the know on this.

Well how do we explain the othe post from the dealer here in Northern California with 3 2007 V10s in stock?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

A sales guy MISTAKEN? It would never happen.


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (tallonjf)*

Whew!!! I forgot what a kick in the pants that TDI is. Just got back from my first test drive in one in almost two years. Absolute hoot. I might have to sell a kidney to get me one of these.








James


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New 07 V10TDI in San Diego (Archimedes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archimedes* »_
Well how do we explain the othe post from the dealer here in Northern California with 3 2007 V10s in stock?

See above post. They are probably used to a new vehicle being released in mid 06 as being a new 07. Not the case with the V10 this year.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: (tallonjf)*

You think that was fun, try riding around in this one:










_Modified by aircooled at 5:02 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (aircooled)*

Send it on over to the Milwaukee area. I've got a few minutes open.








James


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: (tallonjf)*

The three participating cars are supposedly making the rounds to the VW dealerships nationwide, so there is a chance that you will see it in person. I saw the one was drove around for two weeks (Number 1, in picture) at my dealership, while number 2 was at a competing dealership.


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (aircooled)*

That'd be pretty killer. Too bad I've only got crappy paved roads for 30 miles in every direction. Can't drive it like it was meant to be driven. But that's pretty much true for anything VW makes.








James


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: New 07 V10TDI in San Diego (tbroadbent)*

I have a dealer invoice sitting in front of me as I speak for an 06 V10 TDi that I will be test driving and looking at tomorrow. All V10 TDI's in Cali are 2006 not 07 MY. VW released them early because ULSD has been available here for 2 months but not in some of the other 4 states that have the same CARB B.S. like our great golden state. My guess is they won't reach some of these other 4 states until late this week and best or early next week. Dealers will probably sit on them, put them through Prep then go out hunting for Prey, of course at Full Boat MSRP ....


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_According to the sign on a local diesel pump I recently used, it is illegal (federal law) to use 500ppm diesel in 2007 model vehicles. 15ppm diesel isn't available around here that I have seen either.

It has also been illegal to speed for many, many years and that doesn't stop 85% of the population from doing such. The good news is that we don't have big stickers on the side of our V10's denoting the year model


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: New 07 V10TDI in San Diego (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_
From what I heard - and again, this has not been officially confirmed by VW - VW got a deal with the state of CA to get a few of the 07' V10 TDI in under the strict limitation that there won't be any 08'. So the next you will see after that are '09 eventually, but has to be renegotiated.

According to a conversation I just had with a dealer here in Central CA, I need to correct myself (my appologies if this caused any confusion): There will be *NO 2007 V10 TDIs IN the state of CALIFORNIA*. All delivered V10 TDIs in CA are all 2006s. Those are the last V10 TDIs allowed into CA. The next delivery is not expected until mid-year of 2008. And that info matches up with talks I had with some of the other VW folks.
As to the options available for the 2006 V10 TDIs in CA:


19" wheels

hitch (added at port)

roof rack (added at port)

rear differential lock


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (tallonjf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallonjf* »_I should state that if anyone wants any other pictures or information please do not hesitate to ask. I'm more than willing to help out however I can. Thanks much.
James

Hi James,
You've been great posting all these pictures we should have a moderator move them to a post specific to the New 2006/2007 V10's. I fear they will get lost in the thread.
While you're able to still take pictures how about a couple of engine shots showing both the engine and if the hood has the hood insulating liner in it. Also, one with the rear hatch open showing the back of the rear seats confirming that there is no longer a winter package with ski bag pass through *And* if you still have film one of the button on the rear hatch of the auto close function on the rear hatch.
Don't worry if you don't have time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








*Almost forgot to ask, is there any word in the owners manual that the TDI now takes different spec engine oil 507.01 spec or such.??...this will be a real expensive oil change







*


_Modified by V10 at 6:02 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: New 07 V10TDI in San Diego (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_
According to a conversation I just had with a dealer here in Central CA, I need to correct myself (my appologies if this caused any confusion): There will be *NO 2007 V10 TDIs IN the state of CALIFORNIA*. All delivered V10 TDIs in CA are all 2006s. Those are the last V10 TDIs allowed into CA. The next delivery is not expected until mid-year of 2008. And that info matches up with talks I had with some of the other VW folks.
As to the options available for the 2006 V10 TDIs in CA:


19" wheels

hitch (added at port)

roof rack (added at port)

rear differential lock



There has been no discussion regarding any 2008 V10 TDI's so it is pure speculation. It will be interesting if the mid-year 07 production will include some of the face-lifted V10's...








The 2006's have a different standard amenities package. They all come with Navigation, 4 zone A/C, Heated rear seats, power retracting rear view mirrors...basically fully loaded with the exception of the items you mention above which are the only options available. Cricket leather is the only leather available, there is no heated steering wheel, there is no keyless start/stop, no auto closing rear hatch, headlights don't have the turning function...perhaps the new style roof rails are being installed at port. I'm assuming they will have the new style 18" rims standard as the 07's do.
Bottom line, in CARB states the 06's would be the only TDI's legal to title new. However, in the other 45 non-Carb states, anyone thinking of purchasing a V10 should look for 07's while they're are still available. If any 06 V10 TDI's are sold in non-CARB states they should be discounted due to the fact you'd be purchasing a year old vehicle and wouldn't get the benefit the new features of the 07's mentioned above.



_Modified by V10 at 5:32 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: New 07 V10TDI in San Diego (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
There has been no discussion regarding any 2008 V10 TDI's so it is pure speculation.


I did not say that 2008 V10 TDIs are comming mid-year of 2008, I said that no delivery is expected until mid-year of 2008. If there is anything and what coming, that has to be determined. 

_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
If any 06 V10 TDI's are sold in non-CARB states they should be discounted due to the fact you'd be purchasing a year old vehicle and wouldn't get the benefit the new features of the 07's mentioned above.


When you really think it through, VW got something really cool going in the US: They import new 2007s and do not have to discount the 2006s, because those are the only models that are allowed to be first registered in some of the states and can sell year old models for full MSRP most likely... I guess that someone could get VW in trouble with the constitution... same rights for everyone. But then, I am not a legal expert and I could not believe 7 years ago moving over from Europe, that IKEA would be able to sell mattresses in Arizona, which they were not allowed to sell in California due to fire resistance requirements... you really gotta love living in California!


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (V10)*

I'm on it in the morning. 
James


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (tallonjf)*

Wow







On the 2007 V10's I'm really digging those new roof rails and the new alloy 18" rims. Spock any idea on pricing for rails and rims?


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

As promised here are the engine shots. It is pretty overcast here today so the light isn't the best. Hopefully you get the idea. There is also a few shots of the "trunk" area on the TDI. As you can see...no ski bag. 
James


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (tallonjf)*

Thanks James http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

No prob. Just doing my part.








James


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (tallonjf)*

thanks for the additional pictures, James. They got rid of the drivers side storage compartment in the trunk/boot??







thats where i keep my glass cleaner, rainx and spray wax!!!


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

Looks to be so. Guess you'd just have to use the included roof rails.








James
edit: I can't spell


_Modified by tallonjf at 7:51 PM 8-24-2006_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

It is a 4-Zone vehicle. The rear AC condenser is in there.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Yes, the roof rails, wheels, etc look good.
Are those freshened (no amber or darker) headlights as well?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Those are the adaptive (turn) lights. New for '07.


----------



## -8v- (May 24, 2004)

*New '07 V10 TDI in Orlando*

*Orlando, Florida*
We got our TDI Touareg in today. Wow.







Keyless entry, push button start, Passat style stearing By-Xenon's. Rear climate controle. It looks hot and runs even better.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 6:57 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: New '07 V10 TDI in Orlando (-8v-)*

Photo's?


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: New '07 V10 TDI in Orlando (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Photo's?









Ditto...


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*V10 tdi at a local dealer in NY*

*Albany, NY*
my local dealer just a a reflex silver V10 tdi i was so excited to see it !!!! i almost lost hope tat i was never going to see one. i wish i brought my camera but i will be going back to the dealer to take pics and possibly even a TEST DRIVE. the truck was so hot it was 70k so idk if thats in my price range







but i will put pics up tomm or day after. i'm so stoked first time i've seen a new v10 tdi at the dealer in NY.





















oh btw it was a 2006 model. now only if they had new rabbit tdi's
























_Modified by TREGinginCO at 6:58 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Black V10 TDI Just arrived*

I am sure other dealers have theirs already, but we just received ours here in Virginia Beach.


----------



## tallonjf (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Argh...how did this get to page 2. 
Just a heads up. They are still available if anyone is interested. Please let me know.
James


----------



## nemer (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: V10 tdi at a local dealer in NY (tdipower4me)*

Which Dealer did you vist ? 
We at Nemer Volkswagen have a Silver V10 TDI Touareg


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

yea it was the dealer in latham i think it is nemer vw


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (tallonjf)*

*Santa Maria, CA*
I test drove a 2006 VW Touareg V10 TDI on Saturday in Santa Maria at Community VW. They now have 3 V10 TDIs and expect 3 more to come. That's it for the year.
A few things that I noticed:


Tire Pressure Monitoring system gone. I know it has been mentioned and some - especially the dealers - like it. I do not. During off-roading, this is a really good feature to have. It will tell you immediately, if a tire got hurt.

Those that have the adjustable air suspension do not have the drawer underneath the passenger seat any more.

Even though the roof rails are in chrome, the roof racks (cross bars) installed at port are black

All 2006 V10 TDIs that I have seen come with 4-zone climatronic

So far all 2006 V10 TDIs had a rear view camera with the computer calculated lines added to the pictures of where you will take the care while backing up with the turn angle given (Same as on Q7. I am not sure if those lines are there if you were to retrofit a 2004 Touareg with the camera)

The price for all V10 TDIs was just below 70K, except for the one with the optional 18" wheels (the only difference) which was slightly over 70K. Add the 7.25% CA state tax to that. Ooouuuch!

None of the 2006 V10 TDIs had the start button, though the keyless entry was there. Does spockat still have the nice and shiny chrome start buttons, in case I'd go and grab the V10 TDI?

For those who recently purchased a 2006 V10 TDI - how low can you go on the price - reasonably?

Thanks,
Wolfgang


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 6:59 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

I also test drove a 2006 V10; same comments and noticed that although the tow receiver was installed there was no hitch/ball and no wiring recepticle- just a blank plate. How can you sell such an incomplete tow package? The dealer would not budge a cent off MSRP. I decided to look at a 2007.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (DesertEight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DesertEight* »_I also test drove a 2006 V10; same comments and noticed that although the tow receiver was installed there was no hitch/ball and no wiring recepticle- just a blank plate. How can you sell such an incomplete tow package? The dealer would not budge a cent off MSRP. I decided to look at a 2007.

I did not even realize the connectors were not there. That's a 'good' one. Good catch! If they do not want to come off a cent, that is fine with me. I just won't buy and most likely they will not care, maybe they will. Who knows? The warranty on my goes for another year almost, so I am in no hurry to trade in or sell. Given the most recent off-road experience, I may rethink the Q7. But who knows. The TDI runs extremely well though. Impressive. If you'd to take the shifting knob as your throttle control instead of the pedal, you may feel just like taking off in a CRJ (Canada Regional Jet).


----------



## pablogunns (Aug 29, 2006)

*4 Touareg V10 Tdi's in stock at Fairfax VW (VA)*

*Fairfax, VA*
We just recieved 4 v10 Tdi Touareg's here at Fairfax VW. Let me know if any of you are interested......










_Modified by TREGinginCO at 6:59 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## AWCSC (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 4 Touareg V10 Tdi's in stock at Fairfax VW (pablogunns)*

can you post the options and colors that are available on these?? 
thanks


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 4 Touareg V10 Tdi's in stock at Fairfax VW (pablogunns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pablogunns* »_We just recieved 4 v10 Tdi Touareg's here at Fairfax VW. Let me know if any of you are interested......









Please expand on your offering, are they all 2007 or 2006 models? Again, what options are each equiped with>


----------



## VWmartyr (Jan 23, 2001)

*V10 in S.E. Pa*

*West Chester, PA*
We just got our first v10 and other at the port ready for pick up. 
Offroad gray with teak
trailer hitch, rear diff lock, 4zone climate/heated rear seats, Nav, side steps and pkg 1
msrp 70,019
Other one is black with teak same equiptment



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 7:00 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## BadBoyBill (Apr 9, 2004)

*Gunther Volkswagen (Florida) just got 6 V10 TDI Touareg's in*

*Fort Lauderdale, FL*
They just came off the truck this week one is full loaded every option
you can get and a few of the others are base V10's (which is still pretty
loaded).
I must say the Engine is crazy nice and globs of torque that you feel
before even pushing on the gas!
Will post pics later tonight when i get home from work.
[pics] Will go here [/pics]


_Modified by BadBoyBill at 3:10 PM 9-1-2006_


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Gunther Volkswagen (Florida) just got 6 V10 TDI Touareg's in (BadBoyBill)*

*Norwalk, CA*
2006 V10 TDI TOUAREG
19'S 
Roof Rack
Offroad/Anthracite
In Stock as of 9/11
MSRP $70,069
2006 Touareg 
Hitch
Rear Diff Lock
Roof Rack
Black/Anthracite
In Stock Now. 9/5
MSRP $69,919
McKenna VW-Norwalk, CA
562-345-7206
Ask for Derek if you have any Q's

_Modified by TREGinginCO at 2:58 PM 9-1-2006_

_Modified by DCubed at 4:07 PM 9-10-2006_


_Modified by DCubed at 10:27 AM 9-11-2006_


----------



## Grill (Jul 30, 2006)

*Scottsdale, AZ*
Just got in our 3 2006 V10s.
Black/Teak with Tow Pkg, 19" wheels, Roof Rack and chrome accents
Offroad Gray/Anthracite with Tow Pkg and Roof Rack
Wheat Beige/Anthracite with Tow Pkg, Roof Rack and Chrome accents.
All 2006 TDI Touaregs are equipped like pkg4 V8s. They MSRP beteween 69k and 71k.


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 9:55 AM 9-2-2006_


----------



## Monroe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: 11 Touaregs in Houston, Texas*

*Eleven in Houston, Texas* 
I just recently purchased a V6 Touareg from Momentum VW in Houston, Tx and they told me they have 11(!!!) of the new V10s. My salesguy was Alexander, tell him Monroe sent you (maybe i'll get a finders fee - haha). I'll see if I can dig up his business card and give you guys the exact contact info.
edit: ok, here's the info:

Momentum VW
2405 Richmond Ave
Houston, Tx 77098
(713) 596-3300
Alexander Ferreris
(713) 306-3171 - cell
[email protected]
Hope this helps someone!










_Modified by Monroe at 11:48 AM 9-2-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 11 Touaregs in Houston, Texas (Monroe)*

Monroe,
Well done!!!


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: 11 Touaregs in Houston, Texas (TREGinginCO)*

I have a general question about ordering 2007 V10's...Can customers choose their options and have a dealer order them from Germany? Or is there only a certain allotment for the US market? My cousin would like to order one. Please advise me on how the ordering process works and how long it would take for one to arrive. Danke!


----------



## Grill (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: 11 Touaregs in Houston, Texas (PCpassat06)*

I have order sheets for 07 V10s, so ordering them with specific features shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

FWIW my dealer's sales manager said that he could not place specific orders for V10s, that he could only make requests and hope for the best. They received 3 2006 V10s last week, one left as of 9/1. He expects 6 2007 V10s but not right away.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 11 Touaregs in Houston, Texas (PCpassat06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PCpassat06* »_I have a general question about ordering 2007 V10's...Can customers choose their options and have a dealer order them from Germany? Or is there only a certain allotment for the US market? My cousin would like to order one. Please advise me on how the ordering process works and how long it would take for one to arrive. Danke!

What is he trying to order it with, there are not that many options available. See the link below to the order guide. It would seem foolish if he did order not to order package 2 for the level of vehicle. Navigation is optional, 4 zone Climate Control is optional, Rear Locking Diff is optional; the rest is stuff like 19" rims, trailer hitch...
Does he even know what options are available? He might be better off having a dealer look for a specific vehicle in vwhub and see if they can get it for him. I was at a dealer the other day and they looked up all V10's in and out of their region and told me what they potentially could get regardless of their own personal allocation.


----------



## jxmoth (Jul 5, 2006)

If anyone is interested in V10 TDI's...my local dealer still has two left on the lot and he's trying to get rid of them.

He's willing to ship the vehicles to potential buyers.
PM me if interested and I'll find out the specifics.


----------



## JGawlinski (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re:Used TDI in stock*

We just took in a 2004 TDI with 45k. Black on black. 
Email me if interested


----------



## JGawlinski (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Re:Used TDI in stock (JGawlinski)*

[email protected]
The V10 is in Erie, Pa


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Re:Used TDI in stock (JGawlinski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGawlinski* »_We just took in a 2004 TDI with 45k. Black on black. 
Email me if interested

I don't want to be a jerk about this... but this thread is for NEW V10TDI's only. If there is a used one out there for sale... stick to the classifieds. After this I will start moving the "used" threads to classifieds.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Re:Used TDI in stock (TREGinginCO)*

Not avail in Canada, but how are these selling in the US?
They're expensive, the US market always is in fire sale, yada yada, but are the V10 TDI's specifically doing okay or starting to back up (what little amount of them there are)?
Are people coming in on them (knowledge about them is out there) or lots of leg work to find buyers?


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Re:Used TDI in stock (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Offroad Grey, Black Interior. Shrewsbury Motors, Shrewsbury NJ. MSRP 69,000. Will post pictures of treg and window sticker later!
Ok ill be honest i saw this treg as I was pulling in to check out a 2004 DBP R32 with 11,000 miles








EDIT: If you want to see pics, post here or PM me.....too lazy to resize photos and upload to server. LONG A $ $ DAY.


_Modified by Ross06TouaregV8 at 11:16 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: Re:Used TDI in stock (Ross06TouaregV8)*

Park Cities VW in Dallas TX has three 2006 V10 TDIs:
- Black with Beige with the 4 zone A/C
- Offroad Gray with Anthracite also with the 4 zone A/C
- Venetian Green (not sure of options).
All of these had the standard 18" wheels. Personally, I'll wait for the 2007s with the new style roof racks, starter button and AFS headlights.


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

Findlay VW in Las Vegas also has one new 2006 V10 in stock. (Had three, sold two) They do not mark up vehicles. The only real reason to go for the 2006 vs 2007 is that they are 50 state certified, not 45.
I am not associated with this dealer, was there and knew of this unit. http://www.findlayvw.com


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (DesertEight)*

has the body atyle changed on the 2007 Toureg TDI ?


_Modified by papaTDI at 9:11 PM 9-9-2006_


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

No.


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

i was just at Reydel VW in Edison NJ and they had a few TDI's. all 2006.
a silver one, two burgundy, a blue one, a black one, a charcoal one, and a light blue/silver one


----------



## chimney (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (jxmoth)*

I saw a new V10 TDI in Worcester MA this weekend. Patrick Motors has it in a secondary lot. It is not listed on theier web site patrickmotors.com. First one I've seen in my life, been looking since introduciton.


----------



## -8v- (May 24, 2004)

*V10 in Central FL*

Hello all. Just to give you an update with some pictures. We have 2 2007 V10 TDI's in our lot. Push button start, new passat style stearing HID's and 1 with 4 zone climatronic.







Offroad Gray and Reen Green. Any questions, just ask.
*Classic VW - Orlando Fl.
2 '07 TDI Touaregs*
(w/ no bump stickers!)


























































































_Modified by -8v- at 4:41 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## Monroe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: 11 Touaregs in Houston, Texas (Monroe)*

Just picked up my plates for my '07 V6 T and got a list of the colors from my sales guy. They have 11 2006 V10's left at Momentum VW in Houston (see previous post).
3- Blue Silver/Black
2- Silver/ Black
4- Black/ Beige
1- Black/ Black
1- Venetian Green/ Beige
I hope this helps


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 11 Touaregs in Houston, Texas (Monroe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monroe* »_Just picked up my plates for my '07 V6 T and got a list of the colors from my sales guy. They have 11 2006 V10's left at Momentum VW in Houston (see previous post).
3- Blue Silver/Black
2- Silver/ Black
4- Black/ Beige
1- Black/ Black
1- Venetian Green/ Beige
I hope this helps










I wonder what the deal was down in Texas, their not a CARB state but they scooped up many 2006 V10's vs. 2007 models


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*

*Livingston VW in Woodland Hills CA*
Pretty sick, black on black, V10 TDI...so beautiful!
Dealer is freakn crazy though, they added a 5k markup bringing the price to a jaw dropping $74,500!







310hp and 513 tq is damn nice though, can't wait to drive it! Just wanted to give you guys a heads up incase anyone was waiting for this.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area*

My *NEW* V10 TDI Touareg
















what an adventure


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (papaTDI)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (-8v-)*

*Are those running boards from VW or Porsche. I have the Cayenne Boards but these look similar but different?*


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_*Are those running boards from VW or Porsche. I have the Cayenne Boards but these look similar but different?*

*To answer my own question they are the new VW Touareg Side Steps*


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

I finally went to a dealer and test-drove the V10. One word . . . WOW !! In an old post I called the V10 overkill . . . I'm going to stick with that but add that's it's FUN overkill! After all, more is better!
But now I'm going to call the sticker overkill! Two words . . .HOLY CRAP! 70K and they want sticker on a leftover 2006 !!! They told me I should be happy it's not OVER sticker! 
VW says there is zero percent financing available but the dealer here says not on the V10. I even had VW HQ call my dealer and they still won't acknowledge it. However, as one poster above already mentioned, a leftover should be discounted. If VW doesn't put a real incentive on these, I'll pass . . . as fun as it was, it's not a $70K vehicle. I'd say based on the V8 pricing . . . a few extra $k for the neat engine and extra options . . . . it's a $55k vehicle. Maybe $60k based on the unique-ness of the V10.
To put it in perspective, you can get (starting in 2 short weeks) a Mercedes ML320CDI for less than $55k. Granted, that won't have the same power but it's an MB vs VW.


----------



## meiac09 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey-
So whats the deal with Maine? (New England BS Emmisions laws) Can't I buy this in New Hamp then cross the border immediately or is there some special (low sulfur) gas elsewhere?
Does anyone know about running biodiesel?


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (-8v-)*

I note that the 2007 TDI has the same HP and TQ rating as the 2004- but don't the 2007s have the non PD-style injection system?
I thought part of the advantage with the Pump Duse system was that it achieved higher fuel pressure at the injectors than the common-rail style (which I think the 2007s have).
So, is there a technology change or not, and if so, why didn't the power change as well? If they added downstream filters, it seems to me that that would affect power as well.
-Will


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (BoostAddiction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostAddiction* »_I note that the 2007 TDI has the same HP and TQ rating as the 2004- but don't the 2007s have the non PD-style injection system?
I thought part of the advantage with the Pump Duse system was that it achieved higher fuel pressure at the injectors than the common-rail style (which I think the 2007s have).
So, is there a technology change or not, and if so, why didn't the power change as well? If they added downstream filters, it seems to me that that would affect power as well.
-Will

VW Joins Common Rail Club
by Liz Turner
VW's Touareg V10 TDI features Pumpe Deuse
Volkswagen is to abandon its Pumpe Düse single-injector technology and join the common-rail club, but the company insists that its single-injector technology will stay in use until 2012. The first Volkswagen engine to switch from unit injection to common-rail will be the five-cylinder 2.5-litre unit fitted to the European Crafter van. The first common-rail vehicle for the US market will be the new Jetta in 2008.
A Canadian spokesman told us that there would be no new diesel engine for the Passat in North America until a common-rail unit became available.
Volkswagen developed its unit injector system with Robert Bosch, bringing it to the market in 1998 and branding it Pumpe Düse, the German name for pump-nozzle, or unit injection. Until recently, VW has championed the system because of its potential high pressure and instant power. In December 2005, however, it announced the move to common rail and gives cost and advances in common rail injector technology as the main reasons. A spokesman insisted that Pumpe Düse could have been used to reach Tier 2 Bin 5 standards, and that noise was not an issue.
VW has previously stated that common-rail becomes more cost effective than single injectors once an engine had more than five cylinders. The latest V6 TDI in service with VW and Audi, and the V8 TDI used by Audi in Europe already use common-rail. *However, Pumpe Düse was retained for the V10 TDI in the Touareg 4x4 and Phaeton luxury car, because technical benefits took priority over cost in this area of the market. For both vehicles, low noise and high specific power were prime considerations.*
Bosch has said recently that there is a point of diminishing returns when making injection pressures any higher than the 26,000 to 30,000psi currently possible. Common-rail is also catching up with single injectors in this area, in particular since the introduction of piezo controls for both systems.
Piezo crystals expand rapidly when an electrical field is applied to them – a fact discovered by Marie Curie’s husband Pierre in 1880. He could never have imagined that more than a century later, they would be helping to operate camera phones, household appliances and printers.
VDO Siemens and Bosch worked together from the 1990s to develop piezo injection technology for diesel engines, and it first appeared in the Audi A8 3.0 TDI in 2004.
In previous common-rail systems, the injectors were controlled by a magnetic solenoid, the hydraulic force used to open and close the injectors being transmitted by a piston rod. In a piezo system the injector actuators consist of several hundred crystal wafers placed close to the jet needle. The electronically controlled activator switches five times as fast as a solenoid, plus the movement of the piezo package is transmitted to the needle entirely without friction. This doubles the injector’s switching speed, allowing a more precise measurement of fuel. It also becomes possible to split the quantity of fuel delivered into a large number of separate injections for each combustion stroke. The overall result is improved efficiency, lower emissions and reduced NVH.
Paul Buckett, Head of Press and Public Relations for Volkswagen UK, commented: “While unit injector technology has certain technical advantages, including the possibility of higher maximum injector pressures, the introduction of piezo-controlled injection has brought common rail systems closer to unit injector on overall power, fuel efficiency and emissions. A further factor is the reduced cost that comes from eventually going to a single diesel injection system across all Volkswagen products.”
In Europe VW diesels using Pumpe Düse are branded TDI PD to highlight the technology. When common-rail introduced, the PD will be dropped, but VW will continue with its registered trademark TDI. Buckett Commented: “The letters in trademarks may not always convey a literal meaning. In the Volkswagen application they could be interpreted as ‘Turbo Diesel Injection’.” The company has also introduced TSI in Europe to describe its Turbocharged Supercharged Injection gas engines."
cf. http://www.dieselforecast.com/...D=282










_Modified by papaTDI at 7:03 AM 9-17-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (BoostAddiction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostAddiction* »_I note that the 2007 TDI has the same HP and TQ rating as the 2004- but don't the 2007s have the non PD-style injection system?
I thought part of the advantage with the Pump Duse system was that it achieved higher fuel pressure at the injectors than the common-rail style (which I think the 2007s have).
So, is there a technology change or not, and if so, why didn't the power change as well? If they added downstream filters, it seems to me that that would affect power as well.
-Will

As stated in the above post the V10 Touareg has the same Pump Duse System for every year manufactured so there is no difference between 2004, 2006 and 2007 V10 Touaregs. The 2006 and 2007 have particulate filters but these are not Pump Duse related.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (V10)*

My 2 cents worth........
There are 12 TDI's on EBAY right now, from all over the country. In the past 2 weeks only 1 has met reserve and sold. It was an 04 with 16k Miles for 55K. My dealer received 1 07 with a sticker of 64K. I would love to have one, but am not willing to pay the premium. 
There is also a shortage of fuel stations which carry the ULSD fuel in my area. And with gas prices falling quickly, and Diesel prices not, I can not justify the nearly 65K Touareg, even with 0% for 60 months(If VW is offering such rates). I think VW just held on to all the TDI's too long at port. I also think they are really missing the market by not importing the V6 TDI in the Touareg. I went down with VWoA owning a Phaeton when they pulled out of the NA market. With sales down over 50% from a year ago, and with no new ad campaigns from VW on the Touareg why should anyone want to pony up that kind of cash? I love both the Phaeton and the Touareg, but I do think the VW dealers are not setup to support these customers. After buying 3 Touaregs and 2 Phaetons from my VW dealer, I can't even get a loaner when it is in for service due to North Point and it's parent company's policy. Its dealers like this that make the products fail, and It's VWoA's fault for letting the dealers treat the customers this way. If things don't change at my dealer soon, this will be my last VW and I will not buy from an Asbury Automotive dealership(http://www.asburyauto.com/nerve/home.html) a easy to read list of dealers to steer clear of when making your next vehicle purchase. I'll miss the car, but not the hair pulling ****ty service, extended stays at the dealership and repeated visits for the same old problems....... While not having a ride from the dealership. 
Sorry to get on my soap box, but this is a sinking ship if VWoA fails to act soon.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (jlturpin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Glenn in Den)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Glenn in Den* »_I finally went to a dealer and test-drove the V10. One word . . . WOW !! In an old post I called the V10 overkill . . . I'm going to stick with that but add that's it's FUN overkill! After all, more is better!
But now I'm going to call the sticker overkill! Two words . . .HOLY CRAP! 70K and they want sticker on a leftover 2006 !!! They told me I should be happy it's not OVER sticker! 
VW says there is zero percent financing available but the dealer here says not on the V10. I even had VW HQ call my dealer and they still won't acknowledge it. However, as one poster above already mentioned, a leftover should be discounted. If VW doesn't put a real incentive on these, I'll pass . . . as fun as it was, it's not a $70K vehicle. I'd say based on the V8 pricing . . . a few extra $k for the neat engine and extra options . . . . it's a $55k vehicle. Maybe $60k based on the unique-ness of the V10.
To put it in perspective, you can get (starting in 2 short weeks) a Mercedes ML320CDI for less than $55k. Granted, that won't have the same power but it's an MB vs VW.

Glenn, 
The 2006s are not "leftovers" they were released the same time as the 2007s (thank to the jackasses over at vw, thanks guys!) The 2006s are mainly for the green states, as we cannot get 2007s, but we can only sell 2006 MY Touareg TDI, its a great motor, and to run with a cayenne turbo for less $$$, get a much better looking car, and much better fuel mileage. FTR, I didnt know that Benz was releasing a CDI ML, good for them, maybe it will push VW to offer the 3L TDI touareg....come on VW!


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_
There is also a shortage of fuel stations which carry the ULSD fuel in my area.

Mayflower, AR
Biodiesel in AR
http://www.biodiesel.org/buyin...st=AR
Any close to you ? 
So far, found this one which is 42 minutes from Mayflower
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=...72086



_Modified by papaTDI at 3:54 PM 9-17-2006_


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (papaTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papaTDI* »_
Mayflower, AR
Biodiesel in AR
http://www.biodiesel.org/buyin...st=AR
Any close to you ? 


Not really, nothing like a 1.5 hour 85 mile trip to top off the tank, wouldn't that be environmentally sound decission. 
Don't get me wrong, I am on the diesel bandwagon, just think that VWoA needs to rethink how they market the Touareg, before it gets pulled from the market. Why not bring in the V6 tdi, that gets 30MPG+ out of a 5000Lb SUV, that can easily tow the rated 7700Lb. I'd be in line @ 50-55k to buy one of these. Hopefully as the 04 TDI owners upgrade/trade their Touaregs, the used market will stabalize and I can purchase a nice used V10 in the mid 30s, where they should be. Who ever paid 55K for the 04 must not have realized that an 07 Package 1, with towing and a locking diff has a 58K dealer invoice, not including any dealer incentive or volume discount. As the 06 and 07 65-70K V10's start to age on the floor plans of these dealerships, we'll see some dealers ready to do some dealing.










_Modified by jlturpin at 3:05 PM 9-17-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (papaTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papaTDI* »_Mayflower, AR
Biodiesel in AR
http://www.biodiesel.org/buyin...st=AR
Any close to you ? 
So far, found this one which is 42 minutes from Mayflower
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=...72086


_Modified by papaTDI at 3:54 PM 9-17-2006_

Biofuel isn't necessarily ULSD (unless it is B100 I assume).


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Biofuel isn't necessarily ULSD (unless it is B100 I assume).

It depends upon the OWNER of the "pump" and what he is adding to the pump to be COMPLIANT before it is mandatory.
The station I go to has ULSD and it says right on the pump:
*ULSD 15ppm* 



_Modified by papaTDI at 1:09 AM 9-18-2006_


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (papaTDI)*

Wanted: 
2007 V10 TDI
Silver ext/ Black Anthracite interior
Package #2
Nav Plus Package
Trailer Hitch
-and if we can get it-
19 inch 5-spoke rims


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (PCpassat06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PCpassat06* »_Wanted: 
2007 V10 TDI
Silver ext/ Black Anthracite interior
Package #2
Nav Plus Package
Trailer Hitch
-and if we can get it-
19 inch 5-spoke rims

Me too.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (PCpassat06)*

Fairfax VW has one almost like this less the trailer hitch and 19" rims both which are easily added. I sent you an e-mail with more details.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (papaTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papaTDI* »_
It depends upon the OWNER of the "pump" and what he is adding to the pump to be COMPLIANT before it is mandatory.
The station I go to has B20 and it says right on the pump:
*ULSD 15ppm B20* 
VW has this literature that came with the owner's manual of the V10 TDI
(please forgive me to _those_ who know about this already) 
Here is a link to VW Literature on Biodiesl in _general_ and Diesel Fuel Quality for the V10 TDI:
pdf file:
http://www.logismoi.com/v10tdifuel.pdf 











OK, now you're confusing me.
You say you are buying B20 Biodiesel, then cite a pdf file from VW that states anything over B5 Biodiesel will void your warranty.
How did you rationalize this?


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
How did you rationalize this?









By answering the statement that spock asked (go back) about biodisel NOT being ULSD...that was the point NOT the B20 but that the BIODIESEL was/is 15ppm ULSD.
Thanks.




_Modified by papaTDI at 1:10 AM 9-18-2006_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (papaTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papaTDI* »_
By answering the statement that spock asked (go back) about biodisel NOT being ULSD...that was the point NOT the B20 but that the BIODIESEL was/is 15ppm ULSD.
Thanks.

I understand that.
My question is a different question.
You state that you purchase B20 Biodiesel.
VW says that everything over B5 will void your warranty.
How do you rationalize this difference between VW's requirement for < B5 and your purchase and use of B20?
Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Inquiring minds need to know.


Just PM'd you 
---------------



_Modified by papaTDI at 12:05 PM 9-18-2006_


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (PCpassat06)*

black and beige anyone ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem










_Modified by papaTDI at 10:38 AM 9-18-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (papaTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papaTDI* »_black and teak anyone ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem









This is beige, not teak.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (papaTDI)*

Papa, I know you mean well, but if you want to continue the biodiesel discussion, there are several dedicated biodiesel threads that already exist that would work perfectly to continue the discussion.


----------



## Clipsmeyer (Jan 30, 2004)

My V10 just got to my dealer!!!!
Wheat beige with teak and everything but the 19's
now I have to just fly up to Detroit and pick it up
CL


_Modified by Clipsmeyer at 11:16 PM 9-18-2006_


----------



## VWmartyr (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (Clipsmeyer)*

We just got our second one today so 2 available 
both with hitch, rear diff lock, nav, pkg 1, side steps.
Offroad gray/teak & Black/teak
MSRP $70,019
make me an offer its time to sell these


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re:*

So what are people paying for v10's? I know that they aren't being discounted that much. Can I expect to pay MSRP or $5000 off? May be buying a silver/anthracite v10 with pack 2, nav, trailer hitch, and rear dif for msrp $68,840. Give me some ideas. Thanks guys!


----------



## Clipsmeyer (Jan 30, 2004)

I got a very good deal on mine, but then again I have purchased 2 V8's from the same dealer. By the way the power of the v10 is amazing. I just drove it back from Detroit and had so much fun on the drive and getting over 20mpg on the trip
CL

2007 Wheat Beige with teak interior fully loaded except for the 19's and the rear tire carrier


_Modified by Clipsmeyer at 12:57 AM 9-26-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Clipsmeyer)*

This is a thread on "where to find 'em' ---- please keep that in mind.


----------



## triggerlock (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT
we have them here in Salt Lake... $3000 off MSRP! Strong VW


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (triggerlock)*

*From Alex 99jetta*
There is a 2006 V10 TDI at Lithia VW in Thornton, CO. Saw it the other day, sticker is $68K, but not much for additional items on it above the standard price.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (TREGinginCO)*

Time to bring this thread back to life!!!


----------



## Thrance (Nov 14, 2006)

There is a 2006 V10 TDI at Ed Carrol VW in Fort Collins Colorado. I forgot to write down the list price but if memory serves me right it was just a bit above 67K


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

There is a 2006 V10 TDI at Findlay VW, Henderson (Las Vegas), NV. It is Off Road Grey, loaded, including Nav, 4 zone climate control, 19 in. tires, tow hitch, chrome package and roof rack. MSRP is just over $70k and that's what they are asking. http://www.findlayvw.com


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (TREGinginCO)*

The TDI guy in Langhorne, Pa{25 minutes from Phila Int'l} is selling 2006 and 2007 V10's for UNDER INVOICE!
Call Chris at 609-668-0572 He will work out the deal for you!


----------



## VWmartyr (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (10 year vet)*

we have *3* and i am ready to move em. call me at the store.


----------



## amphicar770 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_The TDI guy in Langhorne, Pa{25 minutes from Phila Int'l} is selling 2006 and 2007 V10's for UNDER INVOICE!
Call Chris at 609-668-0572 He will work out the deal for you!

Yes, on TDICLub.com Chris at VW Langhorne is legendary as THE guy to buy a VW diesel from. Even with the Jetta TDI's, when every other dealer was going for MSRP or higher, he was still selling at close to invoice. He recently had a message on TDICLub about having 10 TDI Tregs in stock or coming in shortly and that he would sell them at or below invoice. Check out TDICLub classified, he recently lists selling actual prices (unlike other dealers who will tell you, "here's the MSRP now make me an offer".
No relation to Chris or VW Langhorne. Just know from experience that he is well regarded in the TDI world.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (amphicar770)*

1 offroad grey/black int.TDI at shrewsbury motors...been there since September...someone buy before I do! I don't need it, but I want it so badly!


----------



## jayshoes (Dec 9, 2006)

*Diesel Touaregs in CA*

I am going to purchase one of these V10 Touaregs before they are de-certified by California, which will happen in three weeks. I did a search on VW's website and located 105 diesels at the dealers in California. A dealer nearby in Oakland has 10 of them.
What can the dealers do with these vehicles at the end of December? They cannot be sold in California. The 2007 diesels have been availabel in other parts of the country for a while and unless VW provides some serious incentives, it will be hard to dispose of 2006 models shipped out of California. 
Are they any CA dealers on this site who would be willing to part with their diesel Touaregs back of invoice?


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (triggerlock)*

What's the website to your dealership?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (rbeamis)*

Im looking for a Blue Silver with black leather (nav,air suspension) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (tallonjf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallonjf* »_"Your photo begs the question; Are Americans too stupid to figure out how to use a button so that it has to be labeled?"
I think clearly, the answer is....could be?








James

I don't know for sure about Americans in general, but my retrofit keyless start sure confuses the hell out of the Valet's and the guys at the car wash!


----------



## 62ragtop (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (pfb2)*

theres a silver one thats fully loaded at sunnyvale vw on the showroom floor right now


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (62ragtop)*

Two in Virginia beach. Both are package 2, with Navigation, Rear locking differential, hitch and chrome mirror caps.
One is Black with Anthracite Leather and the other is Off Road Gray with Teak interior.


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: V10 in Central FL (PCpassat06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PCpassat06* »_Wanted: 
2007 V10 TDI
Silver ext/ Black Anthracite interior
Package #2
Nav Plus Package
Trailer Hitch
-and if we can get it-
19 inch 5-spoke rims

If anyone is looking for this car, it's sitting outside my window.








No 19'' wheels, but I have the rest. It's a great vehicle for $65,039. Call 608-662-3136 to speak with me. Thanks!


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*V10 in MA*

*Bedford, MA* 
There's a Black V10 sitting on the lot at Minuteman VW in Bedford, Massachusetts (Just off 4/225 and I-95). Asking just under 70k.
VIN:
WVGPT77L86D055209
http://www.minutemanvw.com/en_US/


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (tallonjf)*

We have 2 in stock!
Black/Anthracite/Pkg 2/Nav/4-zone/Hitch
Offroad Grey/Anthracite/Pkg 2/Nav/4-zone/Hitch
John Barna
*Midwestern Auto Group*
Dublin, OH
[email protected]




_Modified by JohnTT at 6:52 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## 02RAVEGTIGREEN (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (JohnTT)*

Wyoming Valley Motors in Larksville PA
I have 3 instock right now 1 is a demo feel free to e-mail for pics and or details at [email protected] 2 silver and 1 offroad grey
Thanks
Guy Mancini


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (02RAVEGTIGREEN)*

1 Left at McKenna VW in Norwalk, Ca
Offroad/Anthracite
70K MSRP.
Come get it for a few hundred over invoice....
Call or click for details.....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (DCubed)*

bump


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (TREGinginCO)*

bump


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 2 TDIs in stock for Milwaukee area (TREGinginCO)*

I'm surprise that there are quite afew on this thread that are looking for a Silver/Anthracite color combination.
I always thought and have been told be many dealers that the Offroad/Teak combo is the most popular combo and the best when it comes to re-sale.


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

City VW in San Diego has two fully loaded $70,000 sticker and a sales price sticker of $59,900. Phone (619) 276-6171 ask for Tony Cavaliere:
Black/Teak
Silver/Anathracite


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (CA Touareg)*

*Any Dealers sitting on 2006 V10's please chime in and give us your contact phone #'s.
Thanks







*


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

Avis VW 856-358-8103. They have had one for a while....not sure if its still there though.


----------



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

StrongVW - Salt Lake City - Black/Beige 2006 demo, about 4K miles. 801-596-2200, ask for Eric.


----------



## CAV10TDI (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (vwbora1)*

BUY THIS ONE CHEAP !!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Stohlman VW in Tyson's Corner, VA is advertising another 2007 Black/Anthracite V10 TDI for around $58K.
http://www.stohlman-vw.com/en_US/
Too bad they wanted $62K when I test drove it over a month ago, "forcing" me to buy a leftover 2006 V10 from out-of-state instead. With the 3K loyalty bonus, I could have bought the year-newer 2007 for only $5K more than the 2006.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

Don't look back uberanalyst you have headlamp washers and the 2007's don't. This can come in real handy in the winter or offroading and when mud gets splashed up; not to mention you can program the 6 lamp salute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But I do agree that Stohlman is giving a real nice discount now on the 2007's.
When your ready for the O.CT IPRO boost in performance let me know










_Modified by V10 at 6:44 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberanalyst* »_Too bad they wanted $62K when I test drove it over a month ago, "forcing" me to buy a leftover 2006 V10 from out-of-state instead. With the 3K loyalty bonus, I could have bought the year-newer 2007 for only $5K more than the 2006.

Its all the same I think. You get the additional rebate on the '06s but the '07s cost about 6K more (including the loyalty rebate)...The depreciation of the '06 is taken care of by the added rebate.
3 years down the road, you would have the same spread between a '06 and an '07 when it comes time to resell...so its really a wash.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (DCC)*

Offroad Gray/Anthracite
19" Wheels, Roof Rack
MSRP of 70,069



_Modified by DCubed at 2:04 PM 4-22-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (DCubed)*

I have two in stock right now. Colorado Red, and Black. Both have the rear diff locks.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2006 TDI Touareg
Offroad Gray/Anthracite
19" Wheels/Roof Rack
70069 MSRP
53791+ fees. 
Someone pick this up this month!


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Brendan,
What are the asking prices for the 2 V10s?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (DCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCC* »_Brendan,
What are the asking prices for the 2 V10s?


PM sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

